# Yikes! That's a lot of rats!



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm posting this here rather than the Army List forum because it's more of a story rather than a list.

Here's what happened. In spring of this year I got interested in playing Skaven. I bought a Battalion, Warlord, and Warlock Engineer from the Warstore. I get 20% off from a local store, so I bought a box of Plague Monks there. Then, I had the chance to get another Battalion and a Screaming Bell really cheap on eBay, so I bought those. Well . . . I was at Chicago Games Day this year when they went crazy with the discounts on the 25th Anniversary WHFB sets. So I bought the Skaven Army for $80.

So . . . I am now the owner of:

1 Gray Seer
1 Gray Seer w/ Screaming Bell
1 Warlord
1 Warlock Engineer
1 Ratling Gun
120 Clan Rats
100 Plague Monks
6 Rat Ogres w/ 6 handlers
18 Rats w/ 3 handlers
10 Plague Wind Globadiers
10 Plague Censor Bearers

Hmm . . . that's gonna require a LOT of Purina Rat Chow, eh?

I guess I DO have one army list kinda question: how does 4 regiments of 30 Clan Rats and 4 regiments of 25 Plague Monks sound?

:victory:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

thats what, 3-3.5k? nice army mate, but thats a whole lotta plaguemonks you have there! are you planning on going Clan Pestilens, or keeping a regular list?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would try to go with making the clan rat units smaller and getting units of slaves. But those units do sound fun. Make sure you get a warp-lightning cannon soon because what good is shooting through your own guys when you don't have a big cannon to do it with? :crazy:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting list, nice to see a skaven player around as well, we don't seem to have many, or perhaps they just prefer to stay unnoticed, secretly doing their evil deeds.... 

It does seem an awful lot of plague monks, whether that is bad thing or not I am not sure, but I haven't seen that many fielded before


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

On another note make sure the monks have 2 hand weapons never underestimate the number of attacks those units can get.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Clanrats should not go under 25 atleast due to "ratarsed leadership", however slaves are(almost) mandatory. At the current price of 40(yes it is insanely low) pts/unit they are too good not to be included 
That sadly means that you will need more rats....

Id use atleast 2 units of Plague Monks, maybe not as many as 4 tho. Then again you dont seem to have any Jezzails :no:

If I were to add things to what you have it'd be 1 warpblixt cannon, some Jezzails and some more rats(slaves)


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, you all have a LOT of misplaced faith in me! Plan? I don't got no stinkin' plan. LOL

I got a LOT of rats and no plan.

I am planless.

But, thanks for the input, all! I was thinking of using at least one of the Clan Rat boxes as slaves. And, I will of course get some area-effect weapons to blast the bejeezus out of my own units!

:victory:

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Tau2007 said:


> Wow, you all have a LOT of misplaced faith in me! Plan? I don't got no stinkin' plan. LOL
> 
> I got a LOT of rats and no plan.
> 
> ...


Thats the best way mate! Lots of models and no real plan are how all good armies start...... Wether they get finished however...........


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Tau2007 said:


> But, thanks for the input, all! I was thinking of using at least one of the Clan Rat boxes as slaves. And, I will of course get some area-effect weapons to blast the bejeezus out of my own units!


And that is what slaves are for hold the enemy in CC while you blast them all with weapons, because who cares about slaves :wink:


----------

